# Colby Breast Cancer shoot ** please read ***



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey why did ou close the other thread? The smack was jsut starting to flow.

I'll sum up the other post I made then...

Matt Tyhurst will finish behind me, Dietmar will win the day with his MonkeyMaker, 4 300 games will be shot and Mopar McStinger better shoot a 300 because he is a vocal parishoner of the BStinger brotherhood. If he fails to impress the Stinger myth is a hoax. 

That work?


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Hey is that Miatch as in Biatch? Works for me!


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Gilles spelling,but I will take it. 

Actually it is MAICH (MY-ITCH) as in scratch my itch :shade:

BIATCH work too




cath8r said:


> Hey is that Miatch as in Biatch? Works for me!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats what they called Matty Tyhurst in jail too. 
You two have an awfull lot in common!

You are both my official soap picker uppers.....

I think we need to start an official smack talk thread...... if I haven't been banned yet...


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*This is funny*

wow.. this is funny..

the place is full...

now lets fill AT will a belly full of laughs..

Dave my mistake.. I've also did to cat8tr .. wow what a ko ink key dink..

so my predictions are..

Dave and Rob make the finals..

Dave with his last arrow and a 3 point lead, wipps one into the lights, a repeat of the GRIVTECH seminar causing the main braker to explode leaving the folks in the bowshop with no choice than to run to the streets in sheer panic terror..


GUILLES


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Cafac*

QUESTION??
Do the folks with just a stick and a string, no stablizer, kiss button, wheels, finger releases, carbon arrows, GPS, level bubbles, etc etc. get any fame and fortune in the published Kudos for our effort???
I am a not tooo good archer but shot 402 last year with a new bow, arrows (enough excuses LOL) 
Butt I (we) tried.
Just kidding had agreat time and will this year also,
See you on the 30th. 
Regards, Bowmanwil


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*402*



suwat said:


> QUESTION??
> Do the folks with just a stick and a string, no stablizer, kiss button, wheels, finger releases, carbon arrows, GPS, level bubbles, etc etc. get any fame and fortune in the published Kudos for our effort???
> I am a not tooo good archer but shot 402 last year with a new bow, arrows (enough excuses LOL)
> Butt I (we) tried.
> ...


hey.. you guys gave it your all last year.. good job.. at least that was higher that Rob's score from last year!

sorry Rob..


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

Why do you want Matt and I too pick your soap up ...

That is kinda queer of you, don't you think Rob 

I bet you still like HOMOgenized milk also :tongue:








cath8r said:


> Thats what they called Matty Tyhurst in jail too.
> You two have an awfull lot in common!
> 
> You are both my official soap picker uppers.....
> ...


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Dave, thats sooooo 2nd grade of you. 

Honestly...... I'm embarased for you. I really thought you were better than that. 

**** milk? C'mon.........

All dominant alpha males hump their subordinates. It doesn't make us 'HOMOgenized'. 

You and that other kid know your roles........ besides, I find out tomorrow night if I can attend. You may get a pass........ or maybe not.


----------



## Wiz w/a Sceptre (Nov 27, 2007)

yep 2nd grade all the way, but I see with your initial comment you barele made it out of preschool.


All dominant alpha males hump their subordinates - OK, I will buy that if you are a Lion or other mammal with hair - you have no hair. No hair is a sign of a subordinate, there you go thinking outside of your gender again - don't it hurts. And yes it does make YOU HOMOgenized ....

On a much kinder note, you should go back to work. Your subordiante wife is supporting you : )

Hope to see you at colby. I'm going to work now ; )


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

touche'


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*2 spots left on the 9:45 line*

I got 2 locals to move to Friday night.. I might have 2 spots left for the 9:45 line

Gilles


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

The OAA website has the dates for this as Feb 5-6, and an OAA IFAA round on Jan 31st.

Maybe someone should let them know? Or has the date been changed?


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*Date is jan 30th..*

I e-maiedl Adam and no response..

nothing in Feb.. no OAA IFAA on 31St

Colby Classic JAN 30th!

Gilles


----------



## DarkWolf (Mar 6, 2008)

I had so much fun that I can't wait 'til next year. It's a great event and a great cause with great people running it. Only wish I coulda plunked a few more X's to help!


Shawn


----------

